# help designing soap



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

We live at the base of the peaks of Otter, beautiful mountains, part of the BlueRidge mtns.
Anyway, I was thinking of doing a soap called Peaks of Otter as there are many things around here with Otter in the name, think it would go over well.
Any thoughts on scent or color. Defintley some blue but not sure what else.
thanks!
Becky


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I just got a sample of Rain Water from candle science...I think it smells good out of the bottle, but haven't soaped it yet..I think you do a lot of CS scent tho..so maybe you've used it. After you cut the bars maybe something to cut the tops like a mt range?, pointy triangles or something?? No help am I , too much work probably!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

IF you made HP you could really work in some serious craggy mountain tops with a marbled look inside.
Now I never suggest HP, but in this case I think you can get the most mountainy soap...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's what I was thinking. A log soap with a nice scraggly top. You could cut a bunch of bars and arrange them for a pic to make it look like snow capped mtns.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Haven't smelled it yet but how about Oregon Trails Cool Mountain Lake FO?

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Make it look like Lynnpea's salt bar, blue melding into green, with the creamy white on top...it looked like mountain peaks, with snowcaps. Very cool. 

Sheryl


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

How about if you made a layered soap with shades of blue or blue green - and don't make straight layers, but kind of wavy. Then on top, place a bunch of white soap cut into very small squares that you place in so that they look jagged? I can't describe it very well, but I can see it in my mind! I did the soap chunks in one of my soaps and I really liked it - and it reminded me of a jagged mountain top. Or maybe top it with some of the soap colored white and beat it with the blender until it's stiff and you can pour it on top and make "peaks" with a spoon, like on a cake?

You have a great idea for your area and I bet it will sell well!

ETA: If there is a flower, tree, or something aromatic that is very prevalent in your area, I would try to capture that in the scent. Not if it's something like the turkey farms like in my area :yuck, but you know what I mean.

Penny


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Lots of good ideas. Now I do not have a log mold and I don't want to HP.  But I do have lots of green micas, green clay, blue ultramarine.........
I have not tried CS Rain Water.
I have Cool Water but that is in my regular line......it is choosing the scent that is holding me back. I had actually thought that violets and blues might be better ..........love the idea of white peaks. I've never gotten those cool whipped up tops, need to try those, but could always try soap chunks. Hmm.
I keep thinking something cool and earthy at the same time but no clue what to use. I guess I need to think some more.
thanks again,
Becky


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well guess I am way off here but I was thinking "Otter" MUSK frangrance or a real earthy type

go read here for whipping soap and piping for your mountains.
http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/WhippedSoapGallery.htm


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

woops here is the link to how to whip soap
http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

I have hiked the peaks...what came to my mind is a woodsy, piney smell. maybe a brownish, tannish layer, followed by a blue one (part of the BlueRidge ya know), then the snow capped peaks. 

Lynelle

Edited to add... this would be difficult w/o a log mold.


----------

